# BJJ in Dubai



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be moving to Dubai in a few months and was wondering if anyone knows of any places teaching Brazilian Jiu-jitsu.

Thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

nope sorry, that one has got me baffled.


----------



## Jez (Mar 11, 2008)

By "Jiu Jitsu" do you mean capoeira? Jez


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

now I have heard about that on another site


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have a look in Time Out or their website - sports section. You might find an entry about it.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks. I know there is ADCC in Abu Dhabi but that is a bit of a drive. I'll look around in Dubai when I arrive. Thanks again.

Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu (BJJ) is a martial art and combat sport that focuses on grappling and especially ground fighting with the goal of gaining a dominant position and using joint-locks and chokeholds to force an opponent to submit. (Wikipedia)


----------

